# Who's gonna be lucky?



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

ZZ??? Was anyone unsuccessful for ZZ?? I didn't bother putting in for it thinking I would get a leftover since there were 66,000 available. I know the number can change. . .I saw on another website that someone was unsuccessful with ZZ, just wondering about others. 

I guess I will have to wait until the 7th for my options.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

The dreaded "SORRY' again, six straight years now for area X, Guess those flocks of Turkeys will continue to expand  on the State land I have been trying to hunt. the flocks keep getting larger every year, and I have yet to see any vehicles parked within a mile of the area during the Turkey seasons.
Looks like I will be getting a leftover private land for my Father in laws place again this year, I always connect there, so I am not going to miss out. Just been itchin to hunt those "honey holes" for soooo long.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Like BH i was successful for private land in Lapeer County. YEEEEE...HAWWWW!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The wife, daughter and I all drew the first hunt! Very cool.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Another lucky 1st choice, here!  My second choice was a guaranteed hunt, but getting my 1st choice means getting the dates I want.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Got mine, now can't wait for April 18th to get here, my calls will probably be worn out by then. PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: 


2nd year of hunting Turkey, drew my 2nd tag!!!


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

STEVEN AREND

you cant blame me now i missed on area L  but as a consolation prize i got ZZ always been a good one for me


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Positive results for the late season in Unit T/general. 

Pitbull - don't disturb my birds!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm a newbie, buddy I'm going with had me apply for zz and I'm in! He and his wife drew their's as well.

I'm already hooked and I haven't even gone yet, been watching lots of videos


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

byronbaitskimmer said:


> STEVEN AREND
> 
> you cant blame me now i missed on area L  but as a consolation prize i got ZZ always been a good one for me



Sorry to hear that. The first time I put in for the first hunt in "L" was the only time I did not get a draw. So after 10 years I'd thought I'd try again. Looks like I may have bumped you out.

Steve


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Got a general permit for the second hunt in area K :woohoo1: 

Anybody else hunt up that way?


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

good luck to you Steven hope you got a wiley public land tom youve been looking at. i know the ones i have seen on the private land i hunt look real good to me.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

*[/color]* 
*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Spring Turkey Drawing. *
 
Unit ZZ hunt 301 4/18/05-05/01/05 privet land.
Hopefully I can get my son on his first bird this year. Lots of birds running around our lease. Hope the 3 big ones I saw in Nov don't wander to far.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Just checked and found..........

*"Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Spring Turkey Drawing."*

Unit F, Hunt 108 - 4/25/04 thru 5/1/04

Actually, Seven of us put in for the same area/hunt, Five of us got picked!

Turkey Hunting and Steelhead Fishing the last part of April, Its a great time of year to be in the Oscoda area!


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

Second try at a license. This will be my first year hunting!! Unit H General hunt, 4/25-5/1. Can't wait.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Got a general permit for area T
Come on May


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

First time I have not been drawn and it could not have come at a worse time. I applied for public land in barry county, this year unit L. My backup plan has always been to go for the guaranteed hunt and go up north a couple weekends, but the wife is pregnant and is due may 10th. Does anyone know where the list is for leftover licenses'. Could not find it on the dnr site.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Left Over List 

Here It is


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2005 Spring Turkey drawing.
Drawing: 2005 Spring Turkey 
Customer Id:
Customer Name: ANDREW WILLIAM HARDWICK 
Address: ##### BALMORAL ST 
RIVERVIEW MI 48192-7902 


Unit K private land. Whole party unsucessful.


----------

